# [wanted] 1x engine mount R32/R33 RB26DETT



## bodyworxs (Apr 12, 2009)

hi there,

looking for a single engine mount (that rubber thing, not that aluminium part).


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

You will want the Nismo uprated mount - we keep them on the shelf at Sumo Power 








Nismo engine mounts RB26






www.sumopower.com


----------

